

Russian researcher found 0day vulnerability on Firefox 18 and Opera 12.12 - shanker
http://shanker-sec.blogspot.ru/2013/01/russian-researcher-found-0day.html

======
3825
How do zero day vulnerabilities work in free software projects where the
development is in the open? If there is a vulnerability in Firefox 18, I'd
guess it was there in the beta, aurora, and nightly channels as well.

~~~
johnny22
what do you mean work? which part? Do you mean the disclosure part? or the fix
part? or something else?

~~~
3825
Discovering a vulnerability

